# American bully x apbt cross - Amstaff registered with ABDA



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bernie 1.5 yrs old - tracker 3 years old



















I have been pet sitting tracker for the past week his owners went to costa rica for the holidays. Here is some video of this ball fetching bull lol











This dog has the mouth of a gator, never gets tired and he is super explosIve.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Bernie has abig ol head! Cute dogs!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

By the way I didn't even use the prong collar and I know it's on wrong. I just wanted it on him while we walked the whole pack today in case he got bully. These dogs would rather eat treats than fight each other lol both are intact males.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Bernie has abig ol head! Cute dogs!


Thanks bro I think the fawn has a huge dome too the angles do not help but he might actually surpass Bernie's head size.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww he is a good lookin boy


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Both are beautiful dogs.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you guys


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pics, I'm liking Bernie's harness. 

Tracker's a handsome feller


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow Dave less than 10lbs of difference. Tracker looks taller but Bernie looks like a rhino he is so wide. 

I can't wait to bring onyx up this spring or summer. The boys should have a tiring day of fun


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jimmy I think tracker is at 84 Bernie is at 78. I think tracker is leaner now that I've had him for a week working the heck out of him. I hope our boys get along Bernie is a little snuggle bear


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Great pics, I'm liking Bernie's harness.
> 
> Tracker's a handsome feller


Thank you  I got the walking harness custom made at brown dog


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice Video's David both dogs look good.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great vids.Both dogs look nice!Bernie is a big boy!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

You would have to triple onyx weight to be close to tracker and over 2.7 for Bernie. I think onyx and Bernie will be fine. Onyx is the same way, just wants to run, chase and sleep. 

We are going to have a good time


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol he likes to play..atleast he doesn't take off running down the street...my dog loves to play to..he'll play off day if you let him


----------



## pitbull1986 (May 16, 2011)

how did the bullly/apbt cross' parents look like?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

aww man I miss Bernie pictures and stories


----------

